# Mug With Convection Oven



## tshirtprintNewb (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys. After reading what you guys said about setting the temp 400 degress for transfering images onto mugs, it got me wondering if it is 400 degrees celcius or fahrenheit?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

400 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## tshirtprintNewb (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey thanks! So a 240 degrees celsius oven should do the trick right? Btw can a convention oven bake the mug as well?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Where can one buy MUG Wraps used for oven transfers? How wel do these work? 
Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

The preference is a convection oven, as the fan circulates the hot air to keep it more consistant.

Wraps should be available at most sublimation distributors.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

skdave said:


> Where can one buy MUG Wraps used for oven transfers? How wel do these work?
> Thanks in advance.
> Dave


Don't own any of these yet, but the design is great and the standard mug wrap is $20.00 
Where To Buy A Mug Wrap. | Call LRi Today!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jpkevin said:


> The preference is a convection oven, as the fan circulates the hot air to keep it more consistant.
> 
> Wraps should be available at most sublimation distributors.


I would add to that ... if you use a regular oven that is also used for cooking, may not be a good idea since the sub dye outgasses durng the process.


----------



## tshirtprintNewb (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok thanks guys!! So I should turn on turbo or convection fan during cooking? What mode should I use? Baking mode?


----------

